# My New House Bid Sheets



## MarvinJr (Aug 19, 2004)

Just want to get some feed back before I got a funny look from some builders. I think I did ok for my first stab at it, but any suggestion would help. If I missed something or I am completely off, tell me.

I made a Main Sheet and a Spec Sheet. The Spec sheet is more for me and doing my figuring on sq footage, and the Main Sheet has the technical stuff.

Thanks in advance... :Thumbs:


----------



## Nathan (Jul 21, 2003)

Is that floor Sq Footage or wall space?

Also, is $150 what you normally charge per day or is that just for call backs?


----------



## MarvinJr (Aug 19, 2004)

Wall Area. Seemed to me to be the easiest way to figure the wall area.

Comebacks... I figure they get one, and if they can't keep their houses from getting so messed up that I can't fix it in one day...then 150 seems fair to me. Maybe 100, but it is my time I have to take out to go do something that could have been prevented.


----------



## donb1959 (Dec 9, 2004)

If staining is needed, that should be extra as well, the bid sheets a little hard to read, but I dont believe I saw it on there.


----------



## premierpainting (Nov 2, 2004)

Thanks in advance... :Thumbs:[/QUOTE]
Marvin, please tell me you changed the spelling of most of your words. I think that this estimate would not even come close to flying here. The builder would say, "you can't even spell the products your using, how are you going to apply them?" Just my .000002 cents


----------

